# 10 yard can shots



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Just a few shots with my newest maple shooter. Been living this design. Nothing works better for me.
Spalted maple slingshot laminate:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice frame ... and very good shooting!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting bud! I like that frame!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting  A beautiful frame


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Really Nice slingshot & good video and great assist end


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice frame and shooting. Good stuff.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing~~Good looking shooter....Fantastic Shooting.......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wish I could shoot that well.  (I hate you.)


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Very nice look to that one. Great shooting too.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting, looks like you have the perfect coach by your side


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Great shooting! Oh, almost forgot.. SWEET FRAME!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Very Nice Sling and good vid!!


----------

